# Man dies separating fighting dogs



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lancashire/8030345.stm


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

that's too bad... it's crazy how it can all end, in an instant, from something no one would have ever expected.


----------

